# The Degerfield Bunnies



## delusional (Jan 3, 2009)

[align=center]






Another year and another fresh blog for the bunners!
The old blog can be found HERE...

2008 saw the passing of our beautiful Rose, and the subsequent bonding of Ollie to Mango. We've had many new additions, including the birth of six little baby buns, three of whom will be permanent members of the Degerfield household.

Wonderfully, I can start this new year with some great news!

Yesterday evening we decided to begin bonding sessions with Milo and Ruby. Ruby is yet to be spayed, but Milo has been neutered for some time and I'd been led to believe that this combination can work.
This evening, following two five-hour sessions, *Ruby has moved in with Milo*!

Here are some photos of their session this evening...








































[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

So can I have Alfie now?:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

Also I want that banner!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

Also check out my desktop!


----------



## delusional (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol Ali! No, you _still_ can't have Alfe. 
But I will try and get some more pictures of him for you.

And I love your desktop.  I need to get the portraits of your other buns done.. things have been kinda hectic over the past couple of months..

But I shall dig out my tablet and get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

*I swear you are stingy!:X*

*Uh yea babies would keep me busy to. I know what it is like to work and have so many animals.*

*No rush. I love them so much that the wait is kind of fun.*

*delusional wrote: *


> Lol Ali! No, you _still_ can't have Alfe.
> But I will try and get some more pictures of him for you.
> 
> And I love your desktop.  I need to get the portraits of your other buns done.. things have been kinda hectic over the past couple of months..
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would like more Alfie pictures too, please!  Awesome banner, by the way!


----------



## delusional (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry.. no more Alfie pictures yet...

But you can have the cutest picture ever of Ruby & Milo!

[align=center]Lookit these guys! They look like they've been in love forever...



[/align][align=left]ETA: oh yes, excuse the mess - it was cleaning out time when I caught them at their cuddling and I didn't have the heart to stick the vaccuum in there when they looked so comfy. 
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 12, 2009)

That has got to be one of the cutest pitures I have ever seen. They look so comfy.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Aww! Adorable bunny snuggles!  I like your Dutchie, too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

*OMG! Add them to my list.*

*delusional wrote: *


> Sorry.. no more Alfie pictures yet...
> 
> But you can have the cutest picture ever of Ruby & Milo!
> 
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What color would you call Milo? I've never seen a Dutch that color (aside from him)!  How is the rest of your bunny hoard? I hope Nigel recovered well after his mishap with the neuter.


----------



## delusional (Jan 24, 2009)

Erm.. I guess Milo would be.. orange? 

Everyone else is getting on great. Nigel is over his little ordeal, and we've decided to make life a little easier and instead of trying to bond Raspberry back to Cordie and her daughter, we're going to bond the daughter to Nigel instead (if he'll have her.. )


----------



## Michaela (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww that the cutest picture of the pair of them! :hearts

More please!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 24, 2009)

*delusional wrote: *


> Sorry.. no more Alfie pictures yet...
> 
> But you can have the cutest picture ever of Ruby & Milo!
> 
> ...


That is just SOOO adorable! Very cute picture!  

Emily


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't believe I missed your new blog all this time! :shock: Your old one was one of my favourites :inlove:

I love love LOVE the banner as well- I was just pointing out all your bunnies to Steve 'this is DHB, this is Harvey, etc etc' It's so cute!

Well, I'm subscribed now, so I look forward to many more pictures 

opcorn2


----------



## delusional (Jan 25, 2009)

[align=center]It's Official!

 The little bunnies have names!

 I would like to introdue you all to the boys...







 That's Emmer, as in the wheat.








 And of course, what more fitting name for our dear Drunken Huggy Bun - Hops, as in the plant used for brewing beer. 

 And on to our darling little girl...







 Sticking to a plant theme, we went with Violet for our pretty little girly.
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aww! They've gotten so big! The names are all cute and fitting!  How old are they now?


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cute pics. I love Milo's color I've never seen it before on a Dutchie.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 26, 2009)

Hops .... That is too clever for words!:shock:
Fabbo name for the little DHB!


----------



## delusional (Jan 26, 2009)

Hehe thanks guys!

The little 'uns are 11 weeks old today.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, I just found this on www.cuteoverload.com and it reminded me of your DHB... I mean Hops!  Enjoy!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

I LOVE the name hops.... It's very fitting for him! 

Violet is so pretty, like her name 

The little babies are SO cute.... I can't believe they're 11 weeks already! :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## delusional (Feb 10, 2009)

Just thought I'd try out the camera in the new flat... 
It's much better lighting than the old flat, and I can actually use the camera inside with just the main lights on, and the pictures don't come out too bad!

So, have some Bunny!

I played with the pictures a bit in Photoshop, since they're all a bit samey and I thought I should make them a little more interesting. 
And you only get three, because, well.. they're all a bit samey. 

[align=center]















[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2009)

AAAHHH so much cuteness. I would say I love Milo and Ruby, but that would mean that I don't love Bunny and the little ones and that's wrong. Such beautiful pics and such beautiful bunnies. I really do like Milo's color though. So unique! And that pic of Violet is too adorable.
:adorable:


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwh I LOVE looking at your pictures! Seriously!! Their so cute and well took as well!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2009)

7 days since last picture!


----------



## delusional (Feb 19, 2009)

*gasp!* 9 days now!

So have some pictures... 

Happily bonded Nigel and Violet. 

[align=center]

























Troll under the bridge?




























































I know this one's blurry but I love the little tongue too much..





"NOW LEAVE!"




[/align]


----------



## delusional (Feb 19, 2009)

Thought I'd add this one as well - taken by Lee's mum when we had his family over for dinner. That's his 2 1/2 year old neice feeding Harvey pellets. 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ha! With Harvey sitting in front, he looks as big as the child! lol Very cute!


----------



## delusional (Feb 20, 2009)

Erm.. yeah, that's no optical illusion. Harvey IS just about as big as the child.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 21, 2009)

*delusional wrote: *


> Erm.. yeah, that's no optical illusion. Harvey IS just about as big as the child.


:shock:! How much does Harvey weigh again? :twitch:


----------



## delusional (Feb 22, 2009)

He was about 14lbs last time we weighed him.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww! Violet's such a Daddy's girl!
I love the shot of the "troll on the bridge "


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*delusional wrote: *


> He was about 14lbs last time we weighed him.


Still smaller than my Sam. I miss her bigness. Kiss him for me. :tears2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 23, 2009)

VEEEEEERY cute!!

this is one of my favorite blogs 

AHEEEM a moment of silence please while the bunny napper speaks

A note from teh bunny napper known as MyLOVEABLES!!:

If you received this message your bunny have been napped.. 



Even though you see your bunny it is not YOURS... it is a look alike of your bunners..

so g'luck finding your real bunny


Love The bunny napper.


x



THANKIES


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 23, 2009)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Aww! Violet's such a Daddy's girl!
> I love the shot of the "troll on the bridge "



I love it too.. 
I agree Vilet is defo dady's girl.

is nigel nuetrured (sp) now?

x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 23, 2009)

Your bunnies are beautiful and the babies are just too cute! :blushan:


----------



## delusional (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I've read that giants will grow for the first year of their life and then "bulk out" for the next six months. So I'm guessing Harvey is still to go through his "bulking out" phase..

And yeah, Prisca (sorry if I spelled your name wrong), Nigel was neutered before christmas.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 24, 2009)

They are all just TOO sweet!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 24, 2009)

delusional wrote:


> And yeah, Prisca (sorry if I spelled your name wrong), Nigel was neutered before christmas.




No worries you spelt it right



x

EDIT FOR SPELLING RIGHT WRONG


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 13, 2009)

we need update !!!!!

:bunnydance:inkelepht:inkbouce::yes:!:wiggle :bunnyheartarty0002::carrotet:urpletongue:tonguewiggle :spintongue


+ this guy cuz i like himand 
:dancingorig:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pics please!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 18, 2009)

im waiting! haha i just love naggiing for pictures~!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree! We need pictures of all your babies!


----------



## delusional (Mar 30, 2009)

I know, I know, I'm bad. =P

I've barely even been on the forum in aaaaages!

But of course I cannot let demands for photos go unanswered. 

[align=center]Pretty Delilah in the kitchen...
















[align=left]And I know, I owe you all lots more pictures. And I will make sure to take some. Especially over Easter since I have a week off work. 
[/align][/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 30, 2009)

YAAAAAY! Pictures!!

Delilah is sooooo gorgeous :inlove: How are her and Harvey getting on? How old is she again?


Oh, and you probably missed this the other week, so here it is!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45072&forum_id=55


----------



## delusional (Mar 30, 2009)

Hehe. I had missed that - thanks for the link!

Delilah and Harvey had their first bonding session this evening, and it went super well. No aggression at all (except when we gave them a carrot, they don't share well!)

Delilah is 13 weeks old on Wednesday. She's only about a third of Harvey's size at the moment, so I was a bit weary putting them together before now - even now it was worrying! But he was really gentle with her.

And they both went binky-mad! They're both very similar in personality, normally when we have them out individually they'll have a quick look around then go lay down somewhere, maybe getting up every once in a while to make sure everything's the same as it was before. But I think Delilah's flirting made Harvey giddy, because he was skipping all over the room. And then Lilah would lollop after him (you know, the way that only lops can).

Both of them begging for grooming but neither of them giving in just yet.

I don't think it'll be too long before they're bonded.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww I'm glad they got on so well! That's great news 

And I totally know how you mean about lops as well. They don't hop, they lop! I love the way their ears flap at the same time.... 

I just adore French Lops. They are my new favourites I think. Our vets said the other day that as big as Dotty was (she's 14lbs), they had seen a French Lop that day bigger than her! I definitely see one in our future.... 


Will be waiting patiently for more pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Will be waiting patiently for more pictures :biggrin2:


Same here! 

Delilah is so pretty!


----------



## Boz (Mar 30, 2009)

Omg Delilah's name fits her perfectly! She's so adorable!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 31, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Will be waiting patiently for more pictures :biggrin2:
> ...



OOH ME TOO ME TOO!


----------



## delusional (Mar 31, 2009)

Harvey and Delilah are sharing a cage! For now at least. They seem comfortable enough. I'm going to see how they are right before I go to bed but I think they'll spend the night together. 

[align=center]






























[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 31, 2009)

tooooooooooooooo cute! I adore the massive ears, but the pity eyes Delilah is giving in the photo by herself is enough to make anyone want to pick her up and squoosh her!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 31, 2009)

You better be careful if you take Harvey outside on a windy day... One false move of his ears and he could blow away!  Cute pictures!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2009)

*delusional wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Look how cute they are in this pic! LOL at the size difference as well... They make such a pretty couple! 

Congrats on the bonding- that's so quick and so lucky! I hope their first night together went well


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2009)

Can I have Alfie?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## delusional (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks all!

Harvey and Delilah are getting along great. And Delilah is getting so big so quickly!
Harvey's been having a bit of trouble with one of his back feet - not sure if he's managed to cut himself or if it was a blister (sore hocks?) which has burst but he's been tracking a little blood around so we cleaned his heel up a bit with some salt-water and it seems to have stopped bleeding. I couldn't get a great look at it, but if it starts bleeding again I'm going to take him to the vets.

Anyway - a bit of sunshine today! So I took the little boys out to play on the driveway.
Emmer has decided he's the boss of the three of them, and the others seem fairly okay with that. They don't fight at all (or at least haven't yet...) and I'm planning on getting them all neutered at the same time, sometime fairly soon.

So, Emmer, Hops and Rye photos!

[align=center]Here's Emmer showing everyone who's in charge...





[/align]
[align=center]

















































[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2009)

Ohmygosh!!! What adorable pictures. They look so grown up (and very mischevious ).
it's great they all still get on so well together.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great pictures! I would be careful, they look like there plotting something!


----------



## delusional (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha, yeah they look like a right bunch of little thugs don't they. :rollseyes

Always up to no good...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 14, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## delusional (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, the boys are booked in for their neuters on Friday! I'm worried about themmmm..... As I'm always worried about any of my babies when they go in for surgery, of course.

I just flipped them all to double check that their.. erm.. bits were there and they'd be ready - I hadn't realised just how much they'd grown up! :rollseyes

So - good vibes for Friday, please!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 15, 2009)

Definitely sending good vibes your way. But I'm sure they will be just fine 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww, are Nigel and Violet still bonded? I know they were back in February, but somehow I missed the photos of them together. WAY too adorable. I wonder if Nigel has any clue that he's her daddy?


----------



## delusional (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah Nigel and Violet are still together. Still uber-snuggly. They bonded straight away, they've not even had a tiff yet.

But if Nigel does know he's her daddy, then he's a big fat perv!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 16, 2009)

Paul and I want more Nigel and Violet pictures! They are our new favorite bunny couple. So cute. Does Nigel hump Violet a lot? Since he's neutered, wouldn't it just be a dominance thing now? I had to tell Paul that Skyler (neutered boy bunny) wasn't really trying to "rape" Phoebe Mae when he humped her and she fought back!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

All of your bunnies are so cute! How are Ruby and Milo doing? What about Alfie?


----------



## delusional (Apr 16, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Paul and I want more Nigel and Violet pictures! They are our new favorite bunny couple. So cute. Does Nigel hump Violet a lot? Since he's neutered, wouldn't it just be a dominance thing now? I had to tell Paul that Skyler (neutered boy bunny) wasn't really trying to "rape" Phoebe Mae when he humped her and she fought back!


Hehe - yay! No, Nigel only humped a little at the beginning of the bond, which I'm guessing was a dominance thing. But they're all settled now and there's no more humping, just lots of snuggling. 

Haha, it does look like a bad kind of abuse though doesn't it? I liked it when Delilah tried humping Harvey. When she stood on her back legs, she was just about as tall as the higest point on Harvey's body, so bum area. Just watching her try desperately to climb on top of him was hilarious.
Harvey just kind of looked at her funny. I don't know if that was because he was saying "Really, dear, do you think that _you_ are boss of _me_?" or more like trying to work out what she was actually doing. =P


----------



## delusional (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, the boys are home from their neuters and are... acting as if nothing happened. 

The vet said that they "ate like troopers", as soon as they woke up started stuffing their faces, ate everything they were given, then stood in a circle around the bowl like, "okay, where's the rest of it?"

Sounds about right. They were pooping in the carrier on the way home... so no worries there either.

Aaaand, I'm going to link this thread and post these pictures of my new boy - Jinx (formerly 'Fluffy')

[align=center]


























[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2009)

He is a good looking bun! I like the blue eyes and white fur!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2009)

Gorgeous boy . I bet he thinks he is in heaven, after being bothered bt kids for a year.

Jan


----------



## delusional (May 7, 2009)

Ollie & Mango time!

Okay so this is the only picture they would actually sit together for... but enough to aww at. 
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 7, 2009)

*delusional wrote: *


> Ollie & Mango time!
> 
> Okay so this is the only picture they would actually sit together for... but enough to aww at.




I think those pictures deserver an awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Too cute!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2009)

AH so cute! I love the three no-longer babies, and what a handsome boy Jinx is! And Ollie and Mango!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 7, 2009)

I can see little bunny teefers!!! :inlove:

I don't think I've ever seen a picture of Ollie and Mango together before- I didn't realise how similar they are in looks!


----------



## delusional (May 7, 2009)

Hehe - nope, you see little bunny gums. =P Ollie is the toofless wonder. 

I'm sure I've said it before but when I look at Ollie and Mango I can't help but think Todd and Vixey from Disney's Fox and the Hound.. Ollie looking like a slightly scruff version of Mango.. 

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2009)

Soooooo cute :inlove:. It looks like he's singing in the last picture 

Jan


----------



## delusional (May 9, 2009)

The evening sunlight was so pretty today that I had to grab a bunny and hop (no pun intended, honest..) outside for some photos.

[align=center]































[align=left]Unfortunately there's not too many since the light was going fast and it's still quite chilly in the evenings...
[/align][/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 9, 2009)

Lol, I did exactlty the same this evening too! It got really cold for me though, and I've still not quite warmed up 

Is that little Izzy? She looks like she's grown so much! She's SO cute. Is she any less scared now she's settled in a bit? I'm so glad she ended up with you!


----------



## delusional (May 9, 2009)

Haha - noo that's Sam! And he's only a little bit offended you think he looks like a little girl. 

Izzy is settling in well though. She's still not so happy about being got out of her cage, but once she's out she's fine. Loves digging in the sandbox - so cute, little tiny digs.


----------



## delusional (May 14, 2009)

Well, it's the moment Ali's been waiting for... 

Alfie photos!

[align=center]

























[align=left]His nails need trimming...
[/align][/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 14, 2009)

I've been waiting for Alfie pictures, too!  Hooray for E-Lop cuteness!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 14, 2009)

Such beautiful bunnies, each and every one of them .

There's something about E-lops that make them have a Regal look (OK, I'm not thinking of Prince Charles' ears either - honestly :tonguewiggle)

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 15, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Such beautiful bunnies, each and every one of them .
> 
> There's something about E-lops that make them have a Regal look *(OK, I'm not thinking of Prince Charles' ears either - honestly :tonguewiggle)*
> 
> Jan


:laugh:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2009)

Can I have Alfie!?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

I just love the E-Lop noses!!!! Makes you want to give them a big big KISS!


----------



## BSAR (May 17, 2009)

Soo cute! All of your bunners are so gorgeous! And you take amazing shots! You'd be a great rabbit photographer!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2009)

Alfie is so handsome! Jan, I know what you mean by E-Lops looking so regal! They sure do! lol. 

Becca, how long are Alfie's ears? They look REALLY long!! 

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 17, 2009)

I think Alfie needs to visit Indiana!


----------



## delusional (May 22, 2009)

Hehe - no, nobody can have my Alfie! 

I can't really remember how long his ears are - I'll measure them again later - I'm pretty sure it was 25" or 26" tip to tip. 

Got some Ruby and Milo for you today! Ruby was not impressed with being outside, it was a bit breezy and there was a little spotting of rain, but then the sun came out and she perked up. 

[align=center]"I disapprove of the weather, the outdoors in general, and you putting that THING in my face!"





"So I'm going to hide behind Milo until you're gone."

























"Are you still here?"






[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (May 22, 2009)

MY ALFIE!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 22, 2009)

They're so cute! I still love Milo's color!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2009)

Lol! Milo looks so interested and happy to be out, while Ruby could care less . I guess she's a 'fair weather' kind of girl 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 23, 2009)

Your photos ALWAYS make me want to draw your bunnies!


----------



## delusional (May 23, 2009)

Hehe - well, feel free to do so..


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 23, 2009)

How about another update ? 
I'm officially addicted to this blog.
I


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> How about another update ?
> I'm officially addicted to this blog.
> I



Xitto! More Alfie.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 25, 2009)

Gorgeous bunnies!! How are Violet and Nigel?


----------



## angelh (May 25, 2009)

I wanna kiss Ruby's disapproving face


----------



## delusional (May 26, 2009)

Shiloh - Nigel and Violet are still getting along splendidly! Shall have to get some new pics of them soon. 

Had Jinx outside tonight, getting some fresh air after his neuter on Friday. He beheaded one of my little strawberry plants...  Haha!

[align=center]




































Kisses for Daddy. :hearts





[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 27, 2009)

Such pretty blue eyes! :inlove:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 27, 2009)

Ooh he's a pretty boy! Isn't he the one who came with a little sister bunny?


----------



## delusional (Jul 3, 2009)

Weeelll... been a while since I updated here...

Shiloh - yes, Jinx is the one who came with a little 'friend', who we called Isobel.

And Isobel is all grown up now! I can't believe how big she's gotten, and I'm sure she's going to lop. She spent most of yesterday evening with one ear down - however the outside world was too thrilling so in all the pictures I took both her ears are up!

I've begun re-bonding Raspberry and Cordie, and decided to add little Isobel into the mix too. None of them are spayed yet. But things seem to be going well! Everyone is grooming everyone. I think Isobel prefers Raspberry, Cordie seems to be a little unsure still.

[align=center]I'm sure this one was a deliberate pose..













































Of course, it was quite obvious that Cordie wanted to be boss...




[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Numbat (Jul 4, 2009)

I loove your bunnies!! :bunnyheart

Such great pics and beautiful fur colors. So adorable! Bunny-napping time! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 4, 2009)

How can bunnies still look cute when they're doing something so "un-cute"? The look on Cordie's face is priceless!


----------



## delusional (Jul 5, 2009)

Hehe, I know, she was just looking at me like 'What?'

The bunny-garden outside was getting a bit bushy (despite the regular nibblings!) so I went out and trimmed it, brought in a huge bowl full of goodies and now have lots of happy bunnies making contented munching sounds. 

The parsely and marjoram are definitely favourites.


----------



## delusional (Jul 18, 2009)

More photos! 

[align=center]





"What do you mean stop eating everything?"





Cuddles with daddy...










And while you're here you can have some Nigel and VICTOR, too.















Cuddles with mummy...






[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice pictures but I want to see...


----------



## delusional (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh alright Ali, but just because _you_ asked.  (Albeit about a month ago....)

[align=center]















And you can have some Daisy, too, whether you want it or not! 














[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Alfie!:inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 19, 2009)

Aaaaaah, I've not seen this for a while!

GORGEOUS pictures! I love Daisy's fur.... :inlove:


----------



## delusional (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Jen!

I have some more photos today! Took Harvey and Delilah to my parents' garden to play out in the sun... and then the sun pretty much went in.

But oh well!

Here we go...

[align=center]First I'd like to show you all the true Delilah... she's not happy that I snapped this picture, and she's even less happy about me uploading it to show you all. In fact, I'm pretty sure that she's going to give me the butt for a week for this, but anyway..




That's right.. Delilah is a grass-a-holic. She's a big greedy piglet and she can't get enough food in her mouth at once! 

























[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 22, 2009)

Aww! I love the "head smoosh" picture at the end!


----------



## delusional (Aug 23, 2009)

Hehe, yeah I thought that was cute... until I realised they were actually fighting over an apple that had fallen off the tree behind them.. :rollseyes


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 23, 2009)

Regardless, it's still cute!  I love Delilah's face-stuffing one, too!  Bunnies can be such piggies!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww I love the Delilah stuffed face picture! You have the cutest bunnies... More Delilah, Victor, Nigel, Isobel, Cordie and Raspberry pictures please! 

I can't believe how much Victor and Nigel look the same. I wonder why all the babies look like Nigel and not at all like Cordie? Is the loppy look recessive or something? My Phoebe Mae is half Holland Lop and she doesn't look like it AT ALL either.


----------



## delusional (Aug 29, 2009)

I know, they all do look so much like Nigel don't they? But they have a few of Cordie's features, like her big back feet, and their ears are slightly larger and wider set.

I guess because Nigel had such tiny ears, and a narrow crown, that Cordie's lop genes just weren't loppy enough to make little lops? =P


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 29, 2009)

I forgot to add, I LOVE this picture of Daisy! She has this look of, "What ARE you doing?" on her adorable, Rexy face!


----------



## delusional (Mar 7, 2010)

Been a while...

And I've been away from the forum for some time too for some personal reasons, but now I think I'm BACK, and back with updates, and of course PICTURES! 

So, where to start... Well, I'd like to introduce Dean! Another long story, but let's just say that I'm getting fed up of people buying bunnies then deciding they don't want them anymore...

[align=center]





[align=left]He's grown quite a lot since that photo, but I haven't really gotten round to taking any more of him yet.

Next...

Two sets of bonds are underway! First we have Jinx and Raspberry:

[align=center]




























[align=left]And we have also begun bonding Bunny and Cordie...

[align=center]



































[align=left]I'm really glad to see that Bunny is finally getting along with someone. He's had such a negative reaction to every other rabbit we've tried with him, it's heartwarming to see him snuggling another bun. 
[/align][/align][/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 11, 2010)

Awwwww!!! I love the soup mug bunny photo  I'm glad the bunnies are bonding, too! Your photos always make me smile! Glad you're back!!!


----------



## delusional (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't believe I never posted these! I can't even remember if I told the story anywhere...

Well, I'll tell it here in case I didn't... We had discovered that Violet had not-so-girly bits, I'm pretty sure I posted that somewhere... Shortly after that, Nigel and Victor began fighting, and Victor got some good bites in. We decided it best to separate them for a while whilst we got Victor neutered.

Vic came through his neuter great, and Nigel had fully healed from the abuse he had received from his son (talk about domestic violence....), so we began attempting to re-bond the two of them. Unfortunately, I think that their relationship had been too damaged by all the fighting previously, and they went for each other in a big way every time we tried them back together.

So, since we hadn't really planned for it, and Victor was living in a playpen in the kitchen, we needed to get him sorted with some more permanent accommodation.

Isobel seemed the best match, personality wise, for an easy bond. And we were pleased to find that was a good assessment; a couple of sessions and Victor and Isobel moved in together in February.

[align=center]




















[/align][align=left]And just as a bonus you can have a couple of photos of my sister's kitty cat. 

[/align][align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Apr 5, 2010)

:bunnyhug:

Nothing sweeter than bunny love! 



sas :bunnieskiss


----------



## delusional (Apr 5, 2010)

Very true... 

Aaaand, I know these guys aren't bunnies, but they're still Degerfields... =P

Here's Frank:
[align=center]










[/align][align=left]And Max:
[/align][align=center]









[/align]


----------



## delusional (May 1, 2010)

Well, I have news... I got my first bunny kisses from Sam this evening! We had a good old snuggle on the floor, with lots of nose and cheek rubs, and Sammy repaid the favour with kisses all over my hands and nose. :hearts:

Then I brought my dinner through, and unfortunatly didn't realise quite what a mistake it was to try and eat carrot soup in front of a bunny who has recently professed his love for you! Big furry nose straight in my bowl, of course...

[align=center]Here's my pretty boy being sweet and snuggly...





"What that's it? More, woman!"




















"Mine..."




[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (May 1, 2010)

How sweet! I have never heard of carrot soup though. Is it just like cooked carrot puree? Do you eat it hot or cold?


----------



## fuzz16 (May 2, 2010)

love your blog, ive looked at it so many times, i just neglected to comment...totally wish my bf would let me get away wit that many buns!


----------



## delusional (May 4, 2010)

Hehe, thanks guys.

Claire - yes carrot soup is basically cooked carrot puree. I usually add corriander, but I didn't have any in... Oh, is coriander the one you guys call something else..? Cilantro I think?

Anyway... basically carrots, some onion, garlic and stock cooked up and then blended. And coriander/cilantro, of course, if there is any..


----------



## tonyshuman (May 4, 2010)

Oh man I can see why bunnies would love that! Sounds good!


----------



## delusional (May 12, 2010)

I thought I'd posted these already. Apparently not!

[align=center]
























[/align]


----------

